# one testicle not descended at 10 weeks?



## HavAnother (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

What are the implications of a pup with one testicle that hasnt descended at 10 weeks? We would be getting him as a pet, with no intention to breed or show. I've been told that when it comes time to neuter, that the vet would simply remove the other testicle with no problem -- is this accurate, and would there be any other health concerns?

Many thanks for responses...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It could still come down, but if it hasn't, then yes the vet can still neuter him, but sometimes it is a little more difficult.Why don't you check with a vet?


----------



## HavAnother (Apr 12, 2011)

*I'll check with the vet..*

will check with vet shortly, but just wondering the experiences of the group here...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie had an undescended testicle. It sounds like sometimes, from the way I understood it, the vet may have to search for them a bit internally as they may be located in the abdomen and the surgery could end up being more invasive than a regular neuter, more like a spay. However, Augie's was palpable from the outside and easily located and removed at the time of his neuter. That incision must have itched a bit more as it was the one he kept trying to get at after his surgery. Also, there was an additional charge. He recovered very quickly from the surgery.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo had the same thing. His was also palpable and just required one more small incision to remove it when he was neutered. The surgery was slightly more costly (additional $75 as I recall). His recovery was no different than it would have been otherwise.


----------



## HavAnother (Apr 12, 2011)

That's reassuring --thanks to all very much for your responses.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

My daughter's dog had an undescended testicle that wasn't palpable. They removed it when they neutered him. He did have an extra incision where it was removed but didn't have any side effects from it. It was done about 5 years ago. Her dog is a Blue Heeler cross, though.


----------

